# Anyone from South Florida?



## floridamommykat (May 29, 2012)

Hi all! I've lived in South Florida for 8 years, and have had no luck finding a great group of gals (and/or guys, lol) that meet on a regular basis. Anyone have any hints? Or want to start a new group?! Thanks!


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Where in south Florida are you?


----------



## floridamommykat (May 29, 2012)

West Boca, but not opposed to traveling north or south a bit


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

I just sent you a PM. Hopefully some others will reply so we can form a group. I'm fairly new to the area.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning..I live in Port Orange F.L. only been here 4months and only been knitting for 6 months..I found a place in Ormond Beach called Byrd's Nest Quilt Shop.We meet on Monday's 5-8pm. Not to many ladies now..But in the Fall they will have different classes and hopefully more people will come. We sit and talk and do our crafts. I am still learning and the ladies been helping me. I really don't know to much about Fl. yet.. But Ormond Beach is 12 miles from me...So let me know if you want more info. Rita Ann


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Check the knitting groups on Ravelry.com. I think that Palm Beach County Knitters and Spinners meets in Boca one night a week.


----------



## dzlagn (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm from Miami. Let me know if something comes of this.
Doris


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi
I live in Deerfield Beach next to Boca and might be interested in meeting.


----------



## Clayreo (May 30, 2012)

Hello! I also recommend searching the Ravelry groups. My daughter is in a group on Ravelry called Boca Raton Knit and Crochet and she meets up with them every Thursday evening at the Starbucks on Glades just west of I-95 and also with a group in Boynton Beach every Saturday morning. She says there are also some local groups that list their meetings on Meetup.com, and also most of the shops in the area have knitting groups. I know she has also been to the fabric shop StitchCraft (in east Boca) when they have their Sit and Sew on Fridays (I guess they welcome knitters also!). 

It seems like there are lots of options! You may just have to try some groups out until you find the right fit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There is also a great shop in Weston right off the 75.. that has open sit and knit days.. It's called the "Raging Wool" and they are very nice! Just open about 6 months or so..


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I have lived in So. Fl. for 6 years, met some great people, due to my very adorable 5 lb. Maltese Service Animal. Also found several knitting groups, one that meets in Pompano Beach (Swatchbucklers) at a Starbucks on Federal Hwy. and the other meets in Boca Raton on Glades Rd.also in a Starbucks.
Great way to meet some nice people. There are also some fantastic groups for various interests at most of the libraries.
Send me a PM and perhaps we can meet.


----------



## floridamommykat (May 29, 2012)

Quincy's Mom said:


> Check the knitting groups on Ravelry.com. I think that Palm Beach County Knitters and Spinners meets in Boca one night a week.


Thanks for the info! I didn't know that ravelry listed groups as well. This page has a pretty succinct list of groups in palm beach county:

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/palm-beach-co-knitting-and-spinning/1532054/1-25

If none of these work for you ladies, I'd def be up to starting a new group!!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

You live very close to me, as I live in Delray Beach. Spend a lot of time in Boca, especially in Mizner Park, where I just love to stroll. Also love the outdoor cafe seating at the beautiful library on Spanish RIver just off of Military.


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be in WPB in Jan for 4 mos, would like to join a group like we have in Rhode Island that meets at Panera on Rt2 in War.
I will go on KP closer to my arrival time in Fl.
THanks for the info.
Maureen


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to visit the Starbucks group. Thanks for the info.
I would also be interested in a daytime group.


----------



## floridamommykat (May 29, 2012)

I'll definitely be at the one Tursday at Starbucks. I work at Boca High, so its right there for me. Hope to meet more of you there tomorrow!!


----------



## Theresa Sullivan (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, 
My sister lives in S. Fla and has had the same problem. Maybe you guys can connect and start something? What do you say?
Thanks
Theresa


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

We are meeting at the Starbucks in Boca on Thursday night. Tell your sister about it, Theresa


----------



## floridamommykat (May 29, 2012)

Theresa Sullivan said:


> Hi,
> My sister lives in S. Fla and has had the same problem. Maybe you guys can connect and start something? What do you say?
> Thanks
> Theresa


I'm not sure of the exact address, but it's on glades road, just west of 95 on the south side of the street. It's in the same plaza as the Brewzi. I hope she can make it!


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone in the North Port FL area? I've been here for 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

I am a bit north of Boca in Port St. Lucie. I think there is a group that meets at Panera in St. Lucie West on Monday mornings. When I called, the manager confirmed that there was a group.


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply nomadbubbe. Unfortunately for me I am in dialysis at that time.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

in central browrd-
Tuesday 9 to noon Hearts and Crafts - meets at the pine island multipurpose center on pine island near griffin

Wednesday 10 to noon- Cooper City Clickers, meets at the cooper city center on 90th ave between griffin and stirling!

If you need more info pm please


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Where in Florida do you live?? I live in Punta Gorda in the winter
and we have a group of knitters.


----------



## Theresa Sullivan (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,
I need a time and maybe a contact phone number for her. If she gets lost. A name might be good too.
Thanks
Theresa


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

I live in Hialeah and I belong to a senior center here that has a knitting class everyday from 9 to 2 pm. Our teacher is very good and we have a group of about 30 to 40 young ladies.


----------

